# Cold Blooded Reptile Reserve!! anyone got any pics please



## chri563

Hello, has anyone got any pics of the reptile reserve in Rainham, i have heard so many good comments about the place but would like to see some pics please.


----------



## toad650

Getting good pic's is quite hard cos of all the glass and lights, but this is some of the ones i got :2thumb:


----------



## chri563

Fantastic, thanks very much


----------



## Zimey

That Retic is huge :gasp:


----------



## toad650

Zimey said:


> That Retic is huge :gasp:


Biggest in europe i think.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Coldblooded is awesome!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Reptile resrve? U mean coldblooded the shop?


----------



## NBLADE

jaykickboxer said:


> Reptile resrve? U mean coldblooded the shop?


 
the pics are from cold bloodeds reptile reserve, just round the corner from the shop, generally open weekends, with the bigger stuff is on display. 



sorry about the quality of some of the pics, the camera sometimes steams up in the croc tank.


----------



## blood and guts

You need a better camera dude, never had probs with mine in there:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Will try and get some pics up latter, awsome place!


----------



## jabba212006

yeah went up there on june 3rd to get some stuff off bob clark and had a quick peek round while waiting, and man what a place that is, the rep tanks are HUGE!!!!! and you're right that Retic Is damn massive!!
also liked the CONDA that too was gigantic!! will be going again in september so i'll grab as many pics as i can!!!:2thumb:


----------



## eddygecko

Ill be going this afternoon probs, hopefully ill remember my cam =D.


----------



## NBLADE

blood and guts said:


> You need a better camera dude, never had probs with mine in there:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Will try and get some pics up latter, awsome place!


 
the humidity in the croc cages steams my phone right up, i don't often take my proper camera in with them to get wet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## eddygecko

I got a few nice pics today, ill start uploading em now and post tomorrow or later =D


----------



## nuggett5




----------



## pandamonium

Since the in-laws live fairly close we've been to the Reserve a few times  here's some of my pics here's one to wet your whistel just uploading the rest


----------

